# Miikrofon . nicht - KX Treiber installiert



## josDesign (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe in meinem PC eine Creative Audigy Player mit Firewire drinnen.

Da ich immer Probleme hatte mit den Creative Treibern auf Windows XP bin ich auf die alternativen Treiber umgestiegen. Ich habe mich für das groe Projekt entschieden: KX-Driver.

Ich habe auch noch eine Onboard-Soundkarte.


Wenn ich nun versuche mit Adobe Audition mit Mikrofon etwas aufzunehmen funktioniert das nicht da ich nicht genau weis was ich bei der "KX-Systemsteuerung" einstellen soll. habe schon einiges probiert.... hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?

Ich habe dann schließlich auch mit der Onboard-Karte probiert hier ein Signal übers Mikrofon in den PC zu schleusen... jedoch leider funktioiniert das genauso nicht.


Ich bin über jeden Ratschlag echt Dankbar!

josDesign


----------

